# Überwachungskamera



## tooommaaa (23. November 2019)

Moin,

vielleicht etwas unpassend hier, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen:

Ich bin für meinen Papa auf der Suche nach einer Überwachungskamera für unser Storchennest.
Wichtig ist also, dass sie klein, sehr robust und outdoor-geeignet ist. (befindet sich dann ja ungeschützt in 10m Höhe)

Gewünscht ist dann ein Live-Video, welches am Besten auf einen Fernseher oder einen kleinen extra Monitor übertragen werden kann. (Mein Papa besitzt kein Smartphone, weshalb es einfach zu handhaben sein sollte  )
Es könnte ein langes Stromkabel gelegt werden, ein sehr lang-anhaltender Akku/Batterie wäre aber natürlich praktischer)
(preislich höchstens ca. 250-300€, gerne aber auch günstiger)

Danke schonmal

Grüße
Tomma


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2019)

Hey Tomma,

 

kein Ding - schaue mal hier.

 

LG


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

wir hatten die gleiche Überwachungskamera und waren mehr als zufrieden. Hochwertig verarbeitet, kann ich weiterempfehlen. 

 

Vg


----------

